# Mooses



## Pierre Bonenfant (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi all,

Here are some pics of a beautiful bull taken in the forest near Québec city last fall. All the family was there (pics on my web site) but i followed the male in the forest for more than 2 hours to be able to take a few interesting shots in this very busy environnement. Very cloudy day with first snow (ice) falling. Pics taken with 1DX and the 70-200mm IS ll. Almost all full frame or very slighly reframed for composition.

1.







Exifs and more pictures: www.pbase.com/pbon

2.






Exifs and more pictures: www.pbase.com/pbon

3. 






Exifs and more pictures: www.pbase.com/pbon

THX for watching!


----------



## Eldar (Jan 5, 2014)

Pierre Bonenfant said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here are some pics of a beautiful buck taken in the forest near Québec city last fall. All the family was there (pics on my web site) but i followed the male in the forest for more than 2 hours to be able to take a few interesting shots in this very busy environnement. Very cloudy day with first snow (ice) falling. Pics taken with 1DX and the 70-200mm IS ll. Almost all full frame or very slighly reframed for composition.
> THX for watching!


Very good images indeed! I particularly liked the first one. In my part of the world we have lots of moose and I love their majestic movement. But to shoot a specimen of this quality in my woods, you would have to work hard and be very patient. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Click (Jan 5, 2014)

Beautiful images. Well done Pierre.


----------



## candc (Jan 5, 2014)

They are all wonderful, I like the first one the best also. It's a bull, not a "buck" where I come from.


----------



## Menace (Jan 5, 2014)

We don't have moose in NZ but lovely images none the less. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rpt (Jan 6, 2014)

Lovely pictures!


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 6, 2014)

Click said:


> Beautiful images. Well done Pierre.



+1....stunning.


----------



## Northstar (Jan 17, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Pierre Bonenfant said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...



+1


----------



## Jeffbridge (Mar 3, 2014)

Stunning shots! Especially the first one, a WOW shot!


----------



## gary samples (Mar 8, 2014)

Pierre Bonenfant said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here are some pics of a beautiful bull taken in the forest near Québec city last fall. All the family was there (pics on my web site) but i followed the male in the forest for more than 2 hours to be able to take a few interesting shots in this very busy environnement. Very cloudy day with first snow (ice) falling. Pics taken with 1DX and the 70-200mm IS ll. Almost all full frame or very slighly reframed for composition.
> 
> ...


 love the moose shots they are my white whale have ton of small bulls no mossy's


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 18, 2014)

Here's a couple of pics from last November here in Grand Teton National Park. This Bull Moose was near a frozen creek and almost did a split on it before his hoofs broke through the ice. Pics taken with 1D Mark IV an 500mm L IS.


----------



## Eldar (Mar 18, 2014)

wildlifeandmore said:


> Here's a couple of pics from last November here in Grand Teton National Park. This Bull Moose was near a frozen creek and almost did a split on it before his hoofs broke through the ice. Pics taken with 1D Mark IV an 500mm L IS.


That is One Impressive Bull!


----------



## shawnmagoon (Mar 27, 2014)

I have always felt that moose are exotic and calm animals and especially the male moose are quite awesome to watch. Thanks for the excellent pictures which are shot to perfection. While I was visiting Algonquin provincial park and staying in Algonquin lakeside inn I had some close encounters with whole lot of moose families. These pictures in the thread remind me of my last trip to Algonquin Park where I had spend some memorable days.


----------



## Mooose (Mar 27, 2014)

Meese?


----------



## brad-man (Mar 27, 2014)

Mooose said:


> Meese?



It's moose mooose...

Great shots Pierre!


----------



## buddywoods (Mar 27, 2014)

Those are some great shots!


----------



## kyklop (Mar 27, 2014)

Moose loose  Very good pictures - and a promising thread, too.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 28, 2014)

These guys are regular visitors to my yard, but not the big Bulls. This shot conveys their mass nicely.

6D 300 X2 400th F5.6 ISO 4000

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 28, 2014)

And they rather like my trees!  Especially the willows.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 28, 2014)

Jackson_Bill, sounds like a depressing read! Is it good? They're particularly fond of young willows that have been planted not too many years back. And they're not gentle about how they go about it! 

The one in the photo with the mountain ash walked within 15 feet of me - his expression spoke volumes - "what's the problem". He first had to rub his antlers to snap it off and then he ate a couple leaves!

Jack


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 28, 2014)

Driving around Gros Ventre yesterday. Lots of Moose around. I sometimes find it hard to get a good exposure and good detail on their fur at a distance. These guys were about 60 yards away just across the Gros Ventre River. In certain light it turns out almost black and the contrast of the snow makes it challenging at times. I've had some good results shooting Manual with the ISO set to Auto and then sometimes I will spot meter in TV/AV bumped up +1/3 or +2/3. These shots were spot metered on his fir. I think they are too dark...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 28, 2014)

wildlifeandmore, I'd say exposure is correct. Their fur is very coarse, and like the dark Bison, they don't photograph that well, at least not compared to birds.  Especially in the bush. Very nice. Funny how a ho hum subject is a wish for someone else. I think that's what makes these threads more intreresting.

Jack


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 28, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> wildlifeandmore, I'd say exposure is correct. Their fur is very coarse, and like the dark Bison, they don't photograph that well, at least not compared to birds.  Especially in the bush. Very nice. Funny how a ho hum subject is a wish for someone else. I think that's what makes these threads more intreresting.
> 
> Jack


Thanks Jack. Glad to know it's not just me. Good point. I'm sure that I take for granted the local wildlife at times. Try not to. 
Your camera ever have trouble getting good focus on them? Gotta get just the right light to see all of it.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 29, 2014)

wildlifeandmore, the thing to keep in mind is that I really don't know what I'm talking about. 

However, by hook or crook we get our share of nice photos, even if we do some things wrong!

Jack


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 29, 2014)

A few more from the same day as previous post. These two were just down the road. The wind had really picked up. The one laying down had the right idea.
Canon 1D Mark IV
Canon 500mm f/4L IS
f/8
1/1000
640 iso (set to auto)
Manual exposure


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 29, 2014)

Boy these two are really nice. Seem fairer complexion than mine or maybe it's just the good lighting?

Jack


----------



## Longexposure (Mar 29, 2014)

In Glacier National Park.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 30, 2014)

Last shot - almost looks like true love!

Jack


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 30, 2014)

wildlifeandmore said:


> A few more from the same day as previous post. These two were just down the road. The wind had really picked up. The one laying down had the right idea.
> Canon 1D Mark IV
> Canon 500mm f/4L IS
> f/8
> ...



These are all great, I especially like the second one with just the head. Nice work! And to think it didn't even take a 1DX to do such a great job, either!


----------



## Northstar (Mar 30, 2014)

Longexposure said:


> In Glacier National Park.



Very nice Longexposure!

Must have been great to be there.


----------



## Longexposure (Mar 30, 2014)

Northstar said:


> Longexposure said:
> 
> 
> > In Glacier National Park.
> ...



Thanks Northstar!


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 30, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> wildlifeandmore said:
> 
> 
> > A few more from the same day as previous post. These two were just down the road. The wind had really picked up. The one laying down had the right idea.
> ...


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 1, 2014)

You're welcome sir!



wildlifeandmore said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > wildlifeandmore said:
> ...


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Apr 8, 2014)

A Little Upset

These Moose in Grand Teton National Park were all hanging out together enjoying some willow along the creek bank when all of a sudden this guy had a little temper tantrum.


----------



## Northstar (Apr 8, 2014)

wildlifeandmore said:


> A Little Upset
> 
> These Moose in Grand Teton National Park were all hanging out together enjoying some willow along the creek bank when all of a sudden this guy had a little temper tantrum.



wow...great shot!


----------

